# Whats your favorite Pizza



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Papa Johns' 

Ham, Pineapple, and Jalapeños


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dominos' Memphis BBQ chicken.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

White!!! Love me some garlic!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

LaRosa's Cincinnati chain, sweet sauce and sooooo good!

Home Run Inn Chicago chain great pizza!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Dominos' Memphis BBQ chicken.


That's not good pizza!! Sad!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> That's not good pizza!! Sad!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't care. I like it.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

This restaurant started about 15 minutes from me and has since expanded to Alabama, Ohio, Kentucky and Indiana. If you get a chance to try it, do yourself a favor and grab a slice.

https://piesandpints.net/


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Gino's East deep dish >>>> a fresh one out of the oven is unbelievable - now available frozen https://www.target.com/p/gino-s-east-deep-dish-sausage-frozen-pizza-32oz/-/A-39592290


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> This restaurant started about 15 minutes from me and has since expanded to Alabama, Ohio, Kentucky and Indiana. If you get a chance to try it, do yourself a favor and grab a slice.
> 
> https://piesandpints.net/


Menu looks good wife and I never really met a pizza we didn't like! They have Gluten free on the menu so I'm set! Thanks for link I'd never heard of them!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chain Pizza; Mellow Mushroom; Pepperoni, Jalapeno, Green Olives! https://mellowmushroom.com/

Non-Chain Specialty Pizza Joints; Pinky G's Jackson Hole, WY Pepperoni, Jalapeno, Green Olives! https://pinkygs.com/


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Never been a big fan of any pizza. When the wife wants pizza I get a sub or wings.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> This restaurant started about 15 minutes from me and has since expanded to Alabama, Ohio, Kentucky and Indiana. If you get a chance to try it, do yourself a favor and grab a slice.
> 
> https://piesandpints.net/


Thanks NewRiverGeorge,

Pies and Pints was recently voted the best pizza in Alabama! I'll have to try...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

My son and I would go up to a local pizzeria and have them build what he called the "obscenely meaty" pizza LOL. Deep dish with pepperoni, sausage, ground beef, Canadian bacon, mushrooms, black olives... you get the idea. We would order so many extras they had trouble piling it even on a deep dish. Good times.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I do like calabrese pizza over any other. 
In second place is palm heart (do not know if you guys have it over there)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Gino's Pizza in New Haven, CT. They invented pizza and they are still the BEST.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denver said:


> Never been a big fan of any pizza. When the wife wants pizza I get a sub or wings.


AWESOME @Denver

(But I don't think this is the "I've never been a big fan of any pizza (So) When my wife wants pizza I get a sub or wings" thread.):vs_blush:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> White!!! Love me some garlic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a big fan of pizza in general, but when I do want one, it looks much like that one! White pizzas are the best. (disclaimer: not a pizza racist)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bacon and ham. Fox’s. The best I ever jade was from an Italian immigrant in New Jersey in the 70’s. The pie I had in Sicily was pretty good too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If I had my ruthers, most any deep dish pan pizza from the Chicago area. But, seeing as how I live in Houston and they want to put BBQ sauce on my pizza, I usually go with Dominoes. Pepperoni, Italian sausage, Onions, Green Peppers and Banana Peppers, Mushrooms, with extra cheese. Sometimes, if I really want to tear my stomach up, I will add jalapenos. If I am gonna die of a heart attach I will die happy.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> Gino's East deep dish >>>> a fresh one out of the oven is unbelievable - now available frozen https://www.target.com/p/gino-s-east-deep-dish-sausage-frozen-pizza-32oz/-/A-39592290


I miss deep dish pan pizza. Every time I go back to Chicago I search it out at least once. It's better then sex.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

totinos...


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I haven't had a pizza in 2 years ('cuz I'm too fat) but this thread got me out the door. Currently enjoying a large sausage, tomato, black olive and onion courtesy of Jackson Creek Pizza. You guys are a bad influence!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Papa Johns'
> 
> Ham, Pineapple, and Jalapeños


I like the super supreme big daddio thin crust pizza with everything on it plus pickled japs and anchoiveies. Been doing Papa Johns here lately. They seem to be the chain that still has anchovies.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

FREE PIZZA is my favorite.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Chipper said:


> FREE PIZZA is my favorite.


Just vote for Bernie then!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Back when I could eat pizza, it was the Northlake Tavern and pizza house, they don't sell 12,14,16" pizzas, it's 2, 4 or 6 pound pizzas.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Domino's thin crush just a basic pizza. Just sauce and cheese is fine with me.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Domino's thin crush just a basic pizza. Just sauce and cheese is fine with me.


I have to stay Gluten free Domino's GF pizza is really good I order it with extra sauce and extra diced tomatoes and NO cut
as that adds to cross contamination possibilities! Occasionally I add some meat toppings. Good stuff! My wife pretty much likes any regular Domino's pizza!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> I haven't had a pizza in 2 years ('cuz I'm too fat) but this thread got me out the door. Currently enjoying a large sausage, tomato, black olive and onion courtesy of Jackson Creek Pizza. You guys are a bad influence!


Oh. Like YOU are a good influence? 
My answer was based on memory. I'm trying to be a good boy. You? Not at all.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> I have to stay Gluten free Domino's GF pizza is really good I order it with extra sauce and extra diced tomatoes and NO cut
> as that adds to cross contamination possibilities! Occasionally I add some meat toppings. Good stuff! My wife pretty much likes any regular Domino's pizza!


Gluten free and good shouldn't be used in the same sentence.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Oh. Like YOU are a good influence?
> My answer was based on memory. I'm trying to be a good boy. You? Not at all.


@3#&^@$%^&**(((&%#@# TRANSLATION: "I am appropriately contrite..." he says spraying crumbs, around a maw stuffed with and chewing on pizza.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have 3 go to's on the rare occasions I eat pizza, always with thin crispy crust:

Sausage with pineapple and mushrooms, maybe olives, exrea cheese
A bonafide mat pizza with every meat imaginable, and jalapenos, mushrooms, olives, and extra cheese.
A great standby is a good BBQ chicken pizza, with extra cheese.

Some of the best pizza you can buy can be found at The Pub in Longview, Texas.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I miss deep dish pan pizza. Every time I go back to Chicago I search it out at least once. It's better then sex.


they honest to God need to pass a law about having heart difibrillators in those pizza places - dump off 5 pounds of pizza between two guys along with two pitchers of beer - worse than an "all you can eat" buffet ...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Denton said:


> Gluten free and good shouldn't be used in the same sentence.


Lotta truth to that! Took me a long time and a lot of GF foods that crocodile Dundee woulda said " You can live on it but it tastes like $hit"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A meat dough pizza, may be worth a try.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Pizza = heartburn. 

Jets pan pizza is OK
Paparomo's is OK
Homemade is probably the best.

Don't forget the Rolaids though.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

hawgrider said:


> Pizza = heartburn.
> 
> Jets pan pizza is OK
> Paparomo's is OK
> ...


I wish this was the reason I can't eat pizza any more, I'd go to Costco for a pallet of antacid because I love pizza. 
I maen how can you go wrong with pizza, you can get it with all 4 food groups, Bacon, Sausage, Ham, Beef.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When I was in the Corps on Pendleton, there was a pizza shop in Oceanside CA .. the owner who was OLD spoke english with an italian accent.. if you ordered an extra large who had to have a pickup truck or large trunk to pick it up... had the perfect amount of grease ..... good times


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I like frecnch bread pizza as good as any. You put what you want on it and heat it up yourself in the oven. I only charge five bucks to teach folks how to make four at once and using the same loaf of bread. It takes a good polished knife to cut the bread half in two and split the halves into quater chunks. Or eager eaters can make a pizza on the half section. Good quality marinara works good for sauce if you dont want to buy pizza sauce.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> A meat dough pizza, may be worth a try.


Count me in!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It's DiGiorno baby!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> A meat dough pizza, may be worth a try.


I'd eat that!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs S. is tending to her Mother this afternoon, so I took advantage of her not being here to glutton myself with gluten!

A nice Guinness Extra Stout and a glass of cheap red wine pairs excellent with a frozen pizza crust and off the rack sauce with Pepperoni, Sausage, Peppers, Onions and canned Jalapenos from last summer!

Not great but certainly GOOD!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Mrs S. is tending to her Mother this afternoon, so I took advantage of her not being here to glutton myself with gluten!
> 
> A nice Guinness Extra Stout and a glass of cheap red wine pairs excellent with a frozen pizza crust and off the rack sauce with Pepperoni, Sausage, Peppers, Onions and canned Jalapenos from last summer!
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only person that understands how well a good stout pairs with a decent red!! Pizza looks good too!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

That Keto diet can wreck a gall bladder nearly as good as Dr. Atikins diet. Dont do it.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I would say the best pizza is home made. Cast iron skillet pizza, loaded with anything and everything. 475 degrees! More cheese, more cheese. A little more bacon, cheese. Garlic. Beer. Good sittin beer, not workin beer. Peppers, onions, mushrooms, ham, sausage. Melted garlic butter dippin sauce. A bloody mary, another sittin beer. Wow, just had a food-gasm here.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Imo's pizza in Missouri "The square beyond compare" Supreme


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Free! That is my favorite pizza.

Personally I like making my own pizza at home using, either, ingredients bought at a local Italian deli or using a store bought crust along with fresh ingredients from my garden.

The saying goes "Pizza is like sex, even when it bad it's good".


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

*What's your favorite pizza?*

Yes.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs S. is tending to her Mother this afternoon, so I took advantage of her not being here to glutton myself with gluten!
> 
> A nice Guinness Extra Stout and a glass of cheap red wine pairs excellent with a frozen pizza crust and off the rack sauce with Pepperoni, Sausage, Peppers, Onions and canned Jalapenos from last summer!
> 
> ...


I will on occasion cook a frozen pizza and dress it up with some fixings to my liking, at least make it edible. Everyone knows a good cold beer and pizza is a match. :vs_smile:


----------

